# Canon Fall 2010 USA Lens/Camera Rebates?



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.photoprice.ca/us-rebates/

If these rebates appear to be true, there are some steals in there!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2010)

They are true. I posted this yesterday...


----------



## docsmith (Oct 25, 2010)

And I just bought the 100-400L....oops, that 4 weeks cost $110. 

Granted, I've been playing with the lens for 4 weeks now. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2010)

docsmith said:


> And I just bought the 100-400L....oops, that 4 weeks cost $110.
> 
> Granted, I've been playing with the lens for 4 weeks now. 8)



A 30-day rental from lensrentals.com would have cost you $210. So you actually saved $100 by buying 4 weeks ago... ;D


----------



## docsmith (Oct 26, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > And I just bought the 100-400L....oops, that 4 weeks cost $110.
> ...


Well I do try to be thrifty......... ;D


----------

